# Spirit Halloween Props electrical issue



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi folks,
Basically, I bought a misfortune teller from spirit halloween last year after halloween. While setting it up this year I found that the switching adapter that plugs into the wall (model HSP1002-12060-2A OUTPUT: 6V-2A.) is missing. I went to the store to see what it looks like and it has a female plug that goes into the male plug coming out chord from the unit. The only adapter that I see offered on the site only has male plugs. Other props also have this mechanism (eg, pumpkin nestor, swing zombies, etc). I contacted Spriti halloween and they could not help me. I tried looking at Amazon/ebay/radioshack but had no luck. Any suggestions or sites (perhaps I am not doing the right search) I can go to to solve the problem or any advise of fixing it (aside from the going to the store and swiping a unit from the props). Thank you in advance for any advise.
Best,


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Is this the adapter you are talking about?

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/6v-20a-adapter/

That unit actually has a female socket on the cord. I think in all the years I've been using wall warts, I've only run across one of them that had a male plug on it. Does the prop have the same kind of socket on it that is on the power supply?


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I think you need something like this.
http://www.taydaelectronics.com/hardware/dc-power/dc-power-female-plug-connector-2-1mm.html
or this from ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-DC-2-1m...ables_Adapters_Connectors&hash=item53f67875b3

Tayda Electronics is listed as a company in Thailand I think, But I always get my orders from Colorado, used to be New York. The Ebay connector is in New Jersey, so you wouldn't have to wait long for shipping.

The Tayda connector doesn't have an amperage rating listed, but I've used them for low amperage things like arduno, and the Ebay one is commonly sold with LED strips and should be able to handle up to 2 amps.

Or you could always hardwire a new transformer directly to the circuit board or clip both ends off and solder and heatshrink the wires together.

Good luck!


----------

